# Old crumbling mill in North Wales



## ArgyleSock (Dec 10, 2008)

Found this lovely derelict mill in North Wales just outside Ruthin. All the workings of the mill are still there slowly rotting away. There's loads of rusting equipment scattered around and a large bat community living upsatairs. I only had my little point & clicker with me and it was pretty dark but got some OK snaps. Going to go back for a better explore over Christmas. Hope you like the pics!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm sure the pics are lovely. Unfortunately, I got bored waiting for them to download. Might I suggest a little compression?

Nope, still not all there yet.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 10, 2008)

What a delightful mill! Lovely to see the water wheel and mill workings still in situ. Very nice find...good pics too.


----------



## Mole Man (Dec 10, 2008)

That’s an excellent find, must have a look at that next time I am up that way.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, they were certainly worth waiting for. Is that a pony trap in the last pic?


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 10, 2008)

There are some cracking places being posted up lately. 

I love the walls with their hand made bricks and bits of sandstone. The windows are very nice from the inside - imagine those all plastered up the olde way and painted white. Beautiful.

Another type of place I would like to own this - the fact that it has controlled (once upon a time but still do-able) water next to it then it would make an excellent hydro power set-up. A 2 kva genny bolted to an old refurbished Pelton wheel....

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Dec 10, 2008)

What a cracking find, I know Ruthin well, the old jail is now open to visitors an interesting visit. There's loads of old stuff round that way, I know if an old farm round there with a lake made by POWs in the war that was used to generate electricity for the farm buildings, its just been restored with the aid of a new turbine and generates enough electricity to power the house lighting, I'll have to take some pics of it next time I'm up that way.


----------



## ArgyleSock (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes it's a little cart - probably for transporting the flour up to the village or to market. It's in surprisingly good nick. Didn't find out about any history of the place but hope to when I go back.


----------



## infromthestorm (Dec 11, 2008)

Thats an amazing find & excellent pics,love to know some history on the place,wonder what the relevance of the swastica was ?


----------



## smileysal (Dec 11, 2008)

What a lovely little place, I do like this, a lot. Especially seeing the water wheel, it looks intact, that's gorgeous. And seeing the trap in the building too. Lots of lovely features in there. Very nice.

Excellent pics mate, I do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Gangeox (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pics!, you've caught the place really well, love the feather shot.


----------



## johno23 (Dec 11, 2008)

A great little mill and so unspoilt,Nicely captured in your shots.Some great artefacts left behind too


----------



## kevininwales (Apr 14, 2009)

*Just down the road*

Hi, what an amazing place- can you give me some idea where to find it? I'd love to go check it out as im very close. Thanks


----------



## lewys93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, I was thinking of going here to take pictures...
I found this place when on a Duke of Edinburgh walk, it's fairly close to a very big house with tall chimneys.

I didn't trust the stairs so only went into the ground floor room.


----------



## skittles (Oct 26, 2009)

Echo everyone else, would love to own it!

What camera hone you got???


----------



## lewys93 (Oct 26, 2009)

kevininwales said:


> Hi, what an amazing place- can you give me some idea where to find it? I'd love to go check it out as im very close. Thanks



To Kevininwales, as I can't send PMs:

53.086578,-3.279744

Stick that into maps.google.com, that's it.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 27, 2009)

Groovy, and nothing wrong with yer point and click photos. Good stuff.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2009)

Superb old watermill, if you go back see if you can get photo's of the race and millpond if there is one.


----------

